# Safe to Have Brooder in Loft?



## KermitII63 (Mar 13, 2013)

I am thinking about raising chicks for the first time, but I have a very small cottage with a young child, and I want to find a safe place for the chicks. The one space I can think of that would be indoors and out of the way is a small loft above our bed. I could easily fit a brooder up there, but a few questions come up:

-Is it safe for a brooder to be up in a loft? I figure if I get one of those rubbermaid tubs, the little chicks couldn't get out and fall, but I'm concerned about when they get bigger. 
-Would it be easy to get the chickens out of the loft one by one (there is a ladder to climb) when they are big enough to transfer to a coup, or when we want to bring them outside to forage? 

We don't have any suitable outdoor spaces, so this is our best shot, but I don't want to do it if it doesn't make sense. 

Thanks for any advice or ideas you may have!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How about Rubbermaid in a bathtub that you could move if you need to use the tub. I'm not fond of the idea of a brooder with a heat light in a loft above where you sleep. Call me crazy but that sounds dangerous to me.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm with you EV. Chicks are busy and the bigger they get, the more things they tend to knock around.


----------



## KermitII63 (Mar 13, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> How about Rubbermaid in a bathtub that you could move if you need to use the tub. I'm not fond of the idea of a brooder with a heat light in a loft above where you sleep. Call me crazy but that sounds dangerous to me.


I definitely don't want to do it if it's dangerous, but can you spell it out for me and explain exactly what could happen? Above our bed is drywall--the loft has a solid floor and a small railing (but if a chick got out of the brooder it could fall through the railing easily)


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

The problem I see with this is them getting up on the heat lamp and knocking it around, causing it to fall and bust. This could cause you cottage to catch fire and you would be in trouble then. I would do like EV said and put them in a tub in a bathtub so that you could monitor them more easily and be more safe at the same time!


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

i think they are thinking of an attic with insulation.... i think it will be ok on a lofet if floor is solid and open


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You always have to think of the worst that can happen, and that's what can happen. I agree with the bathtub, it's the best place, and they will get used to you better, because you won't be able to go in there without talking to them, or picking them up!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My home is only 900 sq ft for a family of 5. I brood in my livingroom. I would just re-arange some furniture for a couple weeks. Putting them in the loft sounds like a pain to constantly refill water and feed, let along socialize them. Plus the risk of starting a fire with the heat lamp above the bed in the loft.


----------



## KermitII63 (Mar 13, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> How about Rubbermaid in a bathtub that you could move if you need to use the tub. I'm not fond of the idea of a brooder with a heat light in a loft above where you sleep. Call me crazy but that sounds dangerous to me.


I hadn't thought of the bathtub--that's a good idea. Also there's a bit of space (maybe 2 feet tall by about 3 feet wide) under the stove...I don't think it gets hot under there, but our feet are right up against that area while we cook and I don't know if that would freak them out...Good to realize there are options at least. If we did the bathtub idea, we'd have to take them out every day because my husband showers every morning before work. Would that not disturb them too much?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't think so. I like the tub better than the stove.


----------

